# 13" i7 field work in Pro Audio



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We picked the i7 13 as "creme of the crop" in the new models.

One pro audio client is thrilled.....



> _"I've had some time now to work on my new 13" MacBook Pro. It's amazing, I'm running sessions with 70 + tracks, running multiple plug-ins (reverbs, compressors, eq's) and there hasn't been a problem at all. Since I'm traveling a lot and mixing and editing on the road, I think the 13" is perfect in size and in power. Thanks so much for all your advice and for the computer I couldn't be happier!_" Pete Klassen - Pro audio producer


the little powerhouse with a big screen when at the office is a very effective and cost effective solution for many media pros.

•••

I'd not mind hearing real world reports on the other models from those that moved up from earlier machines.

In particular any media pros moving from the dual i5/i7 to the quads.
and from the Core2 13s to the i5/i7

Also curious about those moving from a MacPro to a portable solution.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Cool!

If it wasn't for the lack lack of expandability I could be convinced to move from my old Mac Pro to one of the new MBPs (just not the 13" because of the lack of a matte screen option).

Hey Doc you back home in Canada now?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

It would be helpful to know what audio software that person was using MacDoc .. they are not all created equal. I used to do all that and more with Digital Performer on my 17" Powerbook G4. I think at one point I ran a mix of a project that had 192 tracks on that laptop, including all kinds of plugins (probably at least 50 instances of compressors).

Personally I would find it incredibly annoying to try and mix on just the 13" screen. Lots more to pro audio work than horsepower


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmm. 13" i7 ?! I think I know where I'm spending my wedding cheques!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sure i can ask Peter to expand on what apps. Good idea.

Sitting in Heathrow waiting for last leg home tonight. Good trip all around tho the antipodes are a hike no matter where....


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I would have picked a 13" if it had a high-res screen option. Geez, why does the MacBook Air have a higher resolution screen than a MacBook Pro? 

I prefer the 15" for this reason.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Peter's answer on software



> I'm using Pro Tools 9HD on my laptop


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Peter's answer on software


Wonder how that would compare to logic pro. Consider my interest piqued. Still using an old mbp from 2008 and this upgrade seems significant.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Why not come in and try one for a couple hours - bring a project of some sort and put it through it's paces


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Why not come in and try one for a couple hours - bring a project of some sort and put it through it's paces


You can do that? Machines pre-loaded with Logic?

EDIT: UH DUH. Just checked your profile.


----------

